# What will you use?



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Care to name your weapon of choice? Why do you use it?

I started hunting with a bow last year. My thoughts were... all my turkeys with a Remington 870 were well within bow range so I'll try my bow. (62# black locust selfbow)


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

This year i'll be leaving my 870 at home, but not so I can use a bow.
I bought a new 1187 rem with the 21" scope mount barrel and put a 2x7-33 leupold shotgun scope on it.The 870 served me well just felt it was time for a change.In a couple of years my kids can hunt with the 870.


----------



## Clyde (Mar 3, 2002)

I own three 12ga. shot guns.A Mossberg 500,Winchester 1300 and an over/under given to me by my father.I like the 1300 for turkeys ,as it patterns alot nicer than the other two.Ive'tried four or five different turkey chokes and have found Hastings .640 XXX full works best with 5 and 6 shot Winchester high velocity turkey loads.I look forward to the day I start thinking of hunting them with a bow!


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Remington 1100 in 12 guage. True glo sights.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I'm going to give the recurve bow another try this year. Last year, I passed on a Jake because I wanted a turkey with a longer beard. The Jake was so close to my blind that I could have reached out and grabbed him (if he would have waited around that is  ) That was the last legal turkey I saw in bow range. This year, if there's a Jake that close, he's mine!


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm torn...In the last 5 years of drawing a permit, I have not shot one yet...A few chances but no bird yet...I would like to shoot one with my bow, but I think I will use the 870 until I get my first bird, then switch to the bow for next year...


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

benelli SBE with a 2 1/2X pentax scope and either a .660 mad max tube or a rhino tube with hevi shot(to be determined after patterning)


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I've got a mossberg 9200 auto that is one bad turkey killing machine but this year going to try with my bow first for a while.

My XI ultra -mag is a driller so this year for a least a while 70lb with a 2314 xx75 tipped with a thunderhead will be my choice for turkey........marty


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Browning bps 10ga.





tubejig


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Rem 870 w/Pentax Lightseeker 2.5X scope and 3" 2oz turkey killers.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

My trusty 12 with 2 3/4 copper # 5's. Stops 'em in their tracks at 40 yards.


----------



## turkey tom (Apr 22, 2001)

Browning Gold Hunter 12 Ga. Did the trick last year. Hope to do the same this year.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm trading in the bow this year for my Mossberg 835 loaded with Federal 3.5" #5. I've got too many turkeys to call in for friends to keep getting busted with my bow.


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

BGH 12 ga. 3" , like turkey tom said "did the trick last year". One change will be Hevi-shot. Used Hevi-shot on geese and was impressed.

Shoveler


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Browning Gold Hunter 12ga, with 3 1/2 inch with #4 shot.


----------



## rockinr (Feb 20, 2002)

Browning BPS 12ga. 3" Federal copperplated 6's. X-full choke tube.


----------



## swat825 (Nov 21, 2001)

12ga. Remington 870 with turkey choke and 3" shells


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Bow if the birds are where I need them to be.

Otherwise, my A-5 Mag or, if everything works out right tonight, a Fabarm (H&K) camo'd 3.5 O/U with 20" tubes, what a turkey blaster...


----------



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

1300 winchester pump full chocke thout about getting a turkey chock but the full patterns good so not going to mess with it . I got the draw for area B any one else hunting there. 
Good luck to all.

jdpredhunter


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

As Marty mentioned, the Mossberg 9200 Auto is a real turkey killer. I used my Mossberg 9200 last year, and bagged my first turkey. I'll be using it again this year. It has a full choke tube, and I'll be using Federal 2 3/4" Magnums #4 shot.


----------

